# Wie Bitdefender Central Pop-Up verhindern



## Lios Nudin (21. November 2015)

Hallo, das Fenster nervt extrem, weil es alle paar Minuten erscheint und mich aus Anwendungen herauswirft. Ich habe einen Lizenschlüssel, der noch gültig ist. Wie kann ich dieses Fenster blocken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (21. November 2015)

vermutlich musst du ein bitdefenderkonto erstellen und dich anmelden.
nutze u.a. auch BD und diese meldung kommt bei mir nicht.


----------

